# rim size



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I was looking at MOMO's FXL2 rims.the only offset available is 20 and 40.Will 19x8.5 w/20mm offset front,and 19x9.5 w/40mm offset in rear work?Any help will be appreciated.These rims are expensive I don't want to screw myself.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Required set back is 38-42mm all around, so those fronts won't fit at all.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

The fronts are available in 40mm as well.So those should fit right?40 front 40 rear.But how far are they going to stick out?Also what is the biggest tire I can run without rubbing?I've talked to you before.I was wondering if you had any pics of your rims yet?Thanks 4 the help.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I've got rims with 40mm offset and they seem to work fine. Not sure how your diameters will work, I'm running stock size.


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

Ive got a set of Fikses on my M3 that are 17 x 8.5" with an offset of 37mm.. If the bolt circle is correct, any chance these will fit?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

BMW wheels use the same bolt circle dimension, 5-120. they should fit perfectly, you'll just need a hub ring to take up the slack. look up CSiJason on Ls1GTO.com I got mine from him, they're billet aluminum for $85 delivered.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i run 18x8.5 chrome 5 beyern bmw wheels with 245/40 zero nero's... they are the largest you can stuff under the gto.....also i wouldnt go any larger than 18 in or you run the risk of bending a rim on the smallest pot hole !!!!! :cheers


----------



## XdawpaX (Aug 1, 2005)

hey.. i got the stock 18's on my Goat and i think you could probably go with bigger rims.. maybe 20's with 195's or 205's.. dont leave much rubber to burn though


----------

